# Webster Technique illegal??



## citizenfong (Dec 24, 2002)

I am on a local board where a pg woman is researching options to turn her breech baby. I suggested the Webster Technique, along with an offer for a referral to my chiro who perfomed it successfully for me in my second pgy.

Since then she says she contacted her dh's chiro, who told her that it is illegal to perform the Webster Technique in NC! What?? It's massaging a ligament!

I actually assume that this guy talking out of his derierre. I did a quick google and came up with nada.

Can anyone comment with hard facts here? (or with general comments!







)


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

very interesting! I really doubt it though. Congrats on the new one coming your way!


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, I'd check. Until VERY recently, in Michigan, it was illegal to adjust ANYTHING but the spine. THey have just recently changed that rule. Now, that's not to say that my chiro never did the webster or adjusted my ribs after I knocked one out puking with the flu...but had I complained, he could have lost his license.

So, perhaps you want to seek a doc willing to risk it, as, in Michigan anyway, there are rarely any officials to enforce the law to begin with, and many docs who think that vaginal birth is important enough to risk it.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I believe chiropractors have to take additional training and get special certification to perform the Webster Technique. This is not to say that there are chiros out there who know how to perform it, but do not have the proper credentials. Perhaps that is what this person meant by "illegal".


----------



## sprout 1 (Oct 18, 2003)

here's a link with a database of chiro's certified in the Webster technique
http://www.icpa4kids.com/webster_technique.htm
ETA: I did a search for North Carolina and there are 7 pages of Webster Certified practitioners... so it must not be illegal.


----------



## citizenfong (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks!

Well, if it is illegal, my chiro doesn't seem to care!









I too think that maybe her's meant that you have to be specially trained. Though it sounds like MI has some crappy laws about it. I personally fail to see how it could even be considered an "adjustment", yk? People are wack.

Hopefully she will try it anyway. She's already scheduled her c/s cause she doesn't want to do ecv. I don't blame her, but I hope she will try this. She has nothing to lose!


----------



## citizenfong (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morgansmom*
here's a link with a database of chiro's certified in the Webster technique
http://www.icpa4kids.com/webster_technique.htm
ETA: I did a search for North Carolina and there are 7 pages of Webster Certified practitioners... so it must not be illegal.

I'll send her this link. Even though she already has my chiro's name, maybe this will convince her it's okay to go.

Again, thanks!


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

nope, it isn't illegal. I live close to the NC boarder and know of people having webster done in NC. I had it done myself and for me Webster was a spine adjustment although she did through in some ligament massage.

~Erin


----------

